# benefit of Acid Wrap Rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been testing Acid wrap rods for years.
I noticed it reduces wobbling movement of rod/reel fighing big fish. 
But I thought there would be much advantage of acid wrap rod if you use gimbal on fighting belt until I fished giant in Prince Edward Island, Canada recently.
I fought a giant with 6' light proto-type Black Hole rod with conventional guide placement. While giant was under the boat and turned the angle, I felt my rod got twisted badly. When I checked my rod after fishing, I found the wrapping of the first and second guides were damaged. 
I felt it could have been avoided if I had used a acid wrap rod.










Greg fought giant with 5' custom 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Speicial and the rod doesn't show any damage of wrapping of guides at all.










I experimented several differnt style of acid rods and I don't see any difference between them. NZ style acid wrap rods is discussed recently because of possible line piling problem oneside of acid wrap rod. Whether I use NZ style acid wrap rod or other style acid wrap rod, I found myself to use my thumb to level the line.


----------

